# Here's a fun question about noises



## gsxrboy (Feb 24, 2015)

So Mojito is progressing really well. Spends every evening out of his cage with us eating celery. 

We talk to him obviously, but my question is do 'tiels respond to any other noises? Whistling, humming etc?

Are there any noises that scare the absolute poop out of the?

Cheers
Richard and Mojito.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Cosmo loves when I run the sweeper, he always lets out a happy chirp! When I turn it off. Also he really loves violins which I discovered by watching TV and rewinding and getting a happy chirp everytime he heard it. Also if you want to get a reaction out of Motjito YouTube happy cockatiel singing Cosmo tried to communicate back with the bird on YouTube it's really cute.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I whistle tune to my Sammy and he will start whistling back at me.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My guys will whistle back to whistling on my iTunes collection or on the radio. Even hearing other birds will set them off  Mindwipe likes to chirp when I run the vacuum cleaner, heh. 

Right now my fire alarm is chirping from the humidity in the apartment. Every so often the birds respond to it as if it is another bird. Quite comical to listen to


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> Right now my fire alarm is chirping from the humidity in the apartment. Every so often the birds respond to it as if it is another bird. Quite comical to listen to


Our neighbors absolutely can NOT cook. Their smoke alarm goes off at least twice a week. if not five or six times. Joey was mimicking it within a month of them moving in. Joy. It is his 'go to' noise when we go out of the room and he thinks we are never coming back.

As far as music, Joey loves heavy metal and will headbang along to it. He also loves the vacuum, the blender, and mixer, but he hates sudden thumping or banging noises.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I almost forgot about this one, squeaky dog toys! Cosmo loves when the dog squeaks his toy and gets into us squeaking the toy and playing fetch with our dog. He watches when we throw the toy like he wish he could play too. When the dog pushes his toy off the couch Cosmo's little eyes/head follows the toy off the couch and he will stare at it on the ground like " are you going to pick that up and squeak it for me?" 

It's so bizarre he likes dog barks/sounds also and will chirp back. We got him from a pet shop with puppies so I think he thinks dogs are part of his flock. He isn't afraid of our 20lb dog at all, if anything he is curious about him. Don't worry those two are never alone without me being in between both of them.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CosmoBird said:


> It's so bizarre he likes dog barks/sounds also and will chirp back. We got him from a pet shop with puppies so I think he thinks dogs are part of his flock. He isn't afraid of our 20lb dog at all, if anything he is curious about him. Don't worry those two are never alone without me being in between both of them.


That made me think of the puppy whimper noises Joey made when he first moved in. I'd forgotten about those until now. He came from a small pet store. We've been in several times. It appears to be overstaffed, compared to most I have been to, but any time someone isn't with a customer, they are petting, brushing, talking to, feeding, watering, carrying around, or somehow interacting with the animals and birds. They all look so amazingly well cared for are clearly taken care of. Long, off topic ramble later, he made the most adorable puppy whimper noises when he was a baby.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

TamaMoo that is so cute! I wish I had petshops like that around here, the one I got him from was not a chain, but the girls were afraid of the birds so they weren't handled except for people sticking their hands in the open top tank he was in. Luckily he overcame his hand fear pretty quick in the two months I've had him


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It always surprises me when people are afraid of birds, because they might bite, but not of dogs or cats. Any creature has the ability to bite out of fear when frightened by strangers.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd say yes to your question ! Maxi doesn't like me blowing her a raspberry, i get a firm squawk and tail shake/crest flatten. Whistling usually gets a chirp, and she does respond to her name. 

And I also don't understand people being afraid of birds. When I first moved house and Maxi was young a viewer wouldn't enter the room she was in as the viewer was so frightened of Maxi. Seriously people, what's the issue ! And hey so what if a bird flaps in your face pff (people  )


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

estypest said:


> I'd say yes to your question ! Maxi doesn't like me blowing her a raspberry, i get a firm squawk and tail shake/crest flatten.


Without really thinking about it, I blew a short raspberry at Joey last night. It didn't bother him, but he gave me that withering look that let me know a) he really wasn't amused and b) he is pretty sure I am losing my mind.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

If I make a rrrr noise like rolling my r's Darla will put her wings up All surprised and squark lol no idea what's about


----------



## stormy1963 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine is head Bobber and get vocal.. He is 9 weeks and NEVER quiet! The only time he he is , is when he is sleeping and even then sometimes he makes noises.. I keep whistling to him hoping he will start and get out of this squawking and chirp / tweet thing. He spends lots of time out of the cage w me, has a special place by my chair he can go to with toys and seeds, allowed to crawl on the floor and me. Just very vocal..sometimes I can't wait for 6:30 p.m. he usually has that sundowner syndrome and goes to sleep and don't hear anything out of him til 7'the next morning


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Without really thinking about it, I blew a short raspberry at Joey last night. It didn't bother him, but he gave me that withering look that let me know a) he really wasn't amused and b) he is pretty sure I am losing my mind.


Hahah withering look ! I can imagine ! 

And as for noises which scare the poop out of .. I discovered yesterday thanks to my father than the sound of a paint can being shaken was one of these noises. Poor Maxi spooked and flew the whole end of the room and landed in a little huddle by the door.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What spooks my birds is when the buzzer from the clothes dryer goes off. Otherwise, they seem to like most noises, including the vacuum cleaner and music.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Do your tiels fall asleep when the vacuum cleaner is on? One of mine gets real sleepy every single time and will often take a nap. Trying to get out of helping probably.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

estypest said:


> Hahah withering look ! I can imagine !


Not quite the birdie death stare, but close. Similar to the one a teen would give a parent for embarrassing them in public. 

Joey doesn't get sleepy with the vacuum, it seems to be his best friend. He will scoot to the edge of his cage closest to where I am vacuuming. When I am right by the cage, he is as close to it as possible. I think he would ride it if I would let him, but there is no way that is going to happen, for his safety.


----------

